# Make?



## spoker (Feb 15, 2016)

mpls cr


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hmm... I want to say Orient, but not sure


----------



## catfish (Feb 16, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Hmm... I want to say Orient, but not sure




That was my first thought too. But I don't think the fork is Orient.


----------



## spoker (Feb 16, 2016)

looks like it would be a hand ful to work with


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 16, 2016)

oooooooooooh.....I likey!


----------



## spoker (Feb 16, 2016)

being sold sat by beehivestatesales minneapolis


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm interested in it if any local members plan on attending but aren't interested themselves- 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 18, 2016)

Only thing that might be Orient is the rear sprocket/crank setup.  Every Orient frame I've seen is lugged, so I don't think it's Orient. 

Not sure on the value of the "maybe Orient" sprocket, but you gotta think that sprocket is worth a good amount of money.

If you can get it below $500.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2016)

spoker said:


> mpls cr




...Love, not War"
neat bike!


----------



## spoker (Feb 18, 2016)

isnt it unusual that its both boys frames?mabey a put together deal?looks like some of the pieces should be shaved and the rest left forthe scappers,i hope someone local can help jesse out as its more than i can tackle,i meant saved!


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 18, 2016)

spoker said:


> isnt it unusual that its both boys frames?mabey a put together deal?looks like some of the pieces should be shaved and the rest left forthe scappers,i hope someone local can help jesse out as its more than i can tackle,i meant saved!




Orient made male/male racing bikes.  But this one is missing the lugs.  Here is the one I found a year ago.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 19, 2016)

I've got a soft spot for these racing tandems, I'm trying to build up a stock enough to organize a tandem bicycle exhibit / display. 
I think it could help educate the masses to see a few examples in varying states of restoration and disassembly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Feb 19, 2016)

i called some guy said they would price this afternoon


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 20, 2016)

spoker said:


> i called some guy said they would price this afternoon




Get that price yet?


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Feb 20, 2016)

I was there this morning for the sale unfortunately to late but that's how it goes. Congrats to the young gentleman that got it. I'm not sure if the buyer is a member here or not so I'm not going to elaborate on the sale but the bike was an Andrae in beautiful shape.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hawthornecrazy said:


> I was there this morning for the sale unfortunately to late but that's how it goes. Congrats to the young gentleman that got it. I'm not sure if the buyer is a member here or not so I'm not going to elaborate on the sale but the bike was an Andrae in beautiful shape.





Hope the buyer shows up on here.  Hoping to see better photos.


----------



## Bicycleface (Feb 22, 2016)

I am the lucky new caretaker of this tandem. The story a worker at the estate sale told me was that this tandem was the pacer bike for a race that the estate holders grandfather won. I am trying to get more info on it to preserve this great piece of Minneapolis cycling history.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 22, 2016)

That's a great piece of local history. Good luck on tracking down any info you can on the racer who used it. Guess Andraes were made in Wisconsin.
Found a picture of an Andrae head badge on the net. It looks like it may have the same shape as the outline on your bike.


----------



## Bicycleface (Feb 23, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> That's a great piece of local history. Good luck on tracking down any info you can on the racer who used it. Guess Andraes were made in Wisconsin.
> Found a picture of an Andrae head badge on the net. It looks like it may have the same shape as the outline on your bike.View attachment 288517



Thanks for the info. I'll post some more pics when I get it cleaned up.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 23, 2016)

From what I read, Julius Andrae was into the electrical business.  His sons were into bicycles.  Awesome bike.  Dying to know what you spent.

Rear sprocket is awesome.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 23, 2016)

I'll keep from being heartbroken....with this new (to me!) tandem 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bicycleface (Feb 24, 2016)

Crazy8 said:


> From what I read, Julius Andrae was into the electrical business.  His sons were into bicycles.  Awesome bike.  Dying to know what you spent.
> 
> Rear sprocket is awesome.




That is the same question my wife is wondering...


----------

